# 2008 550i Sport - Nikon D300 + 17-55mm 2.8



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

http://www.darylwatkins.com/bmw

Thanks.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for what? 

A white car against a contrasting background always look sharp. Hey, you like those overhead wires? They really catch the eyes in some of the pictures.


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

I was trying to mix it up and do it differently, like your signature suggests. You don't like power lines in car pictures? Dork.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

what's the significance of the personal plate 69 08? Am I reading too much into it?


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> what's the significance of the personal plate 69 08? Am I reading too much into it?


2008 was the first time I..........kidding. I photoshopped two numbers off of the plate. Amazing that I did such a good job on the plate but couldn't keep the power lines out of the pics. I'll be replacing this album with a much better showing tonight or tomorrow.


----------

